# 2002 driveability problem



## bullc (Feb 16, 2010)

Anybody know of a good independent BMW shop in the Albany, New York area? My recently purchased 74 2002 has a nasty stumble while driving along or gently accelerating. Not nearly so bad when accelerating harder. Starts great, idles rock solid, has very recent tune-up and valve adjustment. Left it twice for several days with a recommended independent who was unable to track down the issue, so I guess it's time to go somewhere else.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Post the same question on BMW 2002 FAQ and you should get a better response. Good luck


----------

